

How to pronounce 'Mou'? Here's the official answer - chenluois
http://25.io/mou/

======
chenluois
The Markdown editor Mou launched a new website, where you can click the voice
button to play the official pronunciation of 'Mou'.

~~~
chenluois
The old domain [http://mouapp.com](http://mouapp.com) now redirects to
[http://25.io/mou/](http://25.io/mou/)

